# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  آیا ممکنه سازمان سنجش در محاسبه رتبه سراسری یک داوطلب اشتباه کنه

## konkur100

سلام
یکی از دوستان ما چنین سوالی داشت که ما جوابی براش نداشتیم میخواستم ببینم شما عزیزان حرفی برای گفتن دارید .
میشگه آیا ممکنه سازمان سنجش در محاسبه رتبه سراسری یک داوطلب اشتباه کنه و اونو جابه جا کنه ؟؟؟؟ چگونه مطمئن باشم ؟؟؟
آیا ممکنه داوطلبی که بصورت چندمین بار متوالی قصد شرکت در کنکور رو داره و سال های قبلش نتیجه خیلی بدی گرفته و امسال داره خوب میخونه و رتبه خوبی هم بیاره اونوقت سازمان سنجش تو محاسبه رتبه بره رتبه های سال قبلش رو هم ببینه ؟؟؟!!!!
میدونم سوالات خیلی مسخرس ولی خوب سواله دیگه !

----------


## yaghma

> سلام
> یکی از دوستان ما چنین سوالی داشت که ما جوابی براش نداشتیم میخواستم ببینم شما عزیزان حرفی برای گفتن دارید .
> میشگه آیا ممکنه سازمان سنجش در محاسبه رتبه سراسری یک داوطلب اشتباه کنه و اونو جابه جا کنه ؟؟؟؟ چگونه مطمئن باشم ؟؟؟
> آیا ممکنه داوطلبی که بصورت چندمین بار متوالی قصد شرکت در کنکور رو داره و سال های قبلش نتیجه خیلی بدی گرفته و امسال داره خوب میخونه و رتبه خوبی هم بیاره اونوقت سازمان سنجش تو محاسبه رتبه بره رتبه های سال قبلش رو هم ببینه ؟؟؟!!!!
> میدونم سوالات خیلی مسخرس ولی خوب سواله دیگه !


*در مورد قسمت اول سوالتون اشتباه در محاسبه رتبه : من بهش میگم بی عدالتی , کم نبودن همچین افرادی , نمونه هاشم گاها بچه ها با کارنامه های فرد دیگه تو همین انجمن مقایسه کردن و خودشون رو ,هنگام مقایسه ونتیجه گیری , با عنوان استفاده کردن از  سهمیه و....این گونه حرفا قانع کردن.
درمورد قسمت دوم سوال : بعید به نظر میرسه  بخواد رتبه خوب امسالش رو با رتبه بد سالهای قبلش مقایسه کنه , مگه اینکه  سابقه فرد کنکور دهنده نزد سازمان سنجش خراب شده باشه مثل رستگار رحمانی. یا بهتر بگم تحت عنوانی بهش مشکوک بشه.

*

----------


## _Rasul_

تو کانون بعضی رشته ها هست
همه رنج قوبلی مثل بین 700 تا 1100 هست میبینی یه نفر با 4-5 هزار قبول شده !
خب معلومه پارتی بازیه داداش ! 
همون جور که کارنامه 1000 تا بهائی و ... نمیاد ! اینجوری هم دستکاری میشه !

----------


## ahs

آره اینجا ایرانه این کارنامه دوستمه معدلش 19

----------


## Hellion

> آره اینجا ایرانه این کارنامه دوستمه معدلش 19


:l مگه داریم ... باید راحت زیر هزار میومد .. فک کنم از تاثیر سوابق نهاییش باشه

----------


## ahs

> :l مگه داریم ... باید راحت زیر هزار میومد .. فک کنم از تاثیر سوابق نهاییش باشه


من از خودش پرسیدم گفت 19 حالا شاید دروغ گفته باشه ولی کسی که سال اول یه همچین درصدایی میزنه یعنی پایش قوی بوده و معدلش 10 و 11 نبوده

----------


## Hellion

> من از خودش پرسیدم گفت 19 حالا شاید دروغ گفته باشه ولی کسی که سال اول یه همچین درصدایی میزنه یعنی پایش قوی بوده و معدلش 10 و 11 نبوده


فک نکنم شاید معدلشو اشتباه گفته .. خب خیلیا معدل نهاییشون کمه ولی سال آخرو خوب میخونن و کنکورو عالی میدن ..

----------


## rezbakin

> من از خودش پرسیدم گفت 19 حالا شاید دروغ گفته باشه ولی کسی که سال اول یه همچین درصدایی میزنه یعنی پایش قوی بوده و معدلش 10 و 11 نبوده


منطقه چند؟

----------


## ahs

> منطقه چند؟


دو

----------


## Penintent

> *در مورد قسمت اول سوالتون اشتباه در محاسبه رتبه : من بهش میگم بی عدالتی , کم نبودن همچین افرادی , نمونه هاشم گاها بچه ها با کارنامه های فرد دیگه تو همین انجمن مقایسه کردن و خودشون رو ,هنگام مقایسه ونتیجه گیری , با عنوان استفاده کردن از  سهمیه و....این گونه حرفا قانع کردن.
> درمورد قسمت دوم سوال : بعید به نظر میرسه  بخواد رتبه خوب امسالش رو با رتبه بد سالهای قبلش مقایسه کنه , مگه اینکه  سابقه فرد کنکور دهنده نزد سازمان سنجش خراب شده باشه مثل رستگار رحمانی. یا بهتر بگم تحت عنوانی بهش مشکوک بشه.
> 
> *


yaghma تو دیگه کی هستی!
جملاتت خیلی سنگینه!همش حرف درست و حسابی!!
گمونم تو از کارمندان بازنشته ی سنجشی؟

----------


## GUST

رستگار رحمانی کیه؟!

----------


## GUST

نا عدالتی هست اما سنجش اشتباه نمیکنه  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Hellion

> رستگار رحمانی کیه؟!


:l نمیشناسیش ؟

----------


## Penintent

> رستگار رحمانی کیه؟!


برنده مدال المپیک 2006 همچنین برندهی صلح نوبل در دوران سربازی!

----------


## Penintent

> برنده مدال المپیک 2006 همچنین برندهی صلح نوبل در دوران سربازی!


خخخ

نفر اول کنکور سراسری فک کنم 81...

----------


## Hellion

> خخخ
> 
> نفر اول کنکور سراسری فک کنم 81...


81 نه یا 88 بود یا 87 .. کنکورو داده بود نفر اول شد بعد گفتن که تقلب کرده ای و اینا بعد هنگام اعلام نتایج از سنجش بهش زنگ میزنن میگن بیا دوباره امتحان بده (فک میکردن تقلب کرده ) بعد رستگار با اینکه آماده نبوده میشینه سر جلسه و چن درسو میتونه صد بزنه و بازم رتبه اول کنکور میشه .. واقعا باس بهش آفرین گفت

----------


## MahMoUoD

> رستگار رحمانی کیه؟!


یه سرچ کنید تو انجمن   :Yahoo (79): 
مصاحبه با رستگار رحمانی تنها - رتبه یک کنکور تجربی 88

------
رفه اسپم:
فکر نکنم رتبه اشتباه بشه! چون تمامی مراحل از اصلاح پاسخنامه تا محاسبه رتبه و تاثیر سهمیه و سوابق تحصیلی و ... توسط رایانه انجام میشه. و امکان خطا درش وجود نداره!

----------


## Mr.Dr

> آره اینجا ایرانه این کارنامه دوستمه معدلش 19
> فایل پیوست 29893


غیر ممکنه همچین چیزی ....

----------


## simin11

بله ممکنه اشتباه بشه توی رتبه کنکور.
سال گذشته یکی از دوستام که درسشم خوب بود بعد از کنکور درصداشو با کلید سازمان سنجش چک کرده بود و پیش چندتا مشاورم رفته بود برای تخمین رتبش که همشون بهش گفته بودن رتبت زیر 1000 منطقه 2 میشه.اونم که خیالش خیلی از بابت کنکورش راحت شده بوده از اونجایی که خیلی دوست داشته اولین کسی که کارنامشو میبینه پدربزرگش باشه شماره هاشو میده به اونا که چک کنن رتبشو وقتی نتایج اعلام شد.شبی که رتبه ها میاد از خونه پدربزرگش بهش زنگ میزنن که رتبت اصلا شبیه اون چیزی نشده بود که حساب کرده بودی و رتبت شده 12000.بیچاره میگفت تا صب داشتم گریه میکردم جوری که همسایه واحد پایین فکر میکرد عزاداریم.
صبح که میشه با باباش میرن تهران سازمان سنجش.میگفت خیلی شلوغ بوده خیلیا اعتراض داشتن.اکثرا هم از شهرهای کوچیک بودن.
خلاصه حدودا یک هفته درگیر بوده.دفعه اول بهش گفته بودن گزینه هارو توی پاسخبرگت کمرنگ وارد کردی دستگاه تشخیص نداده.فرداش یکی دیگه بهش گفت پاسخبرگت کمرنگ بوده خودمون واست درستش کردیم هرچقدرم تلاش کرد پاسخبرگشو بهش نشون بدن فایده نداشت.خلاصه هرجوری بود پیچوندنش و الانم پشت کنکوره.
به نظرم راست میگه چون هم درسش خوبه هم اینکه یکی از معلمای کنکورمون کاملا درجریان بوده و خیلی تلاش کرده بتونه کاری کنه که این خانم بتونه پاسخبرگشو ببینه ولی فایده نداشته.

----------


## simin11

این کارنامه که درصداش خیلی خوبن.فیزیک 92...
محاله معدلش 19 بوده باشه به احتمال زیااااد زیر 10 بوده طرفای 8-9!

----------


## Penintent

> بله ممکنه اشتباه بشه توی رتبه کنکور.
> سال گذشته یکی از دوستام که درسشم خوب بود بعد از کنکور درصداشو با کلید سازمان سنجش چک کرده بود و پیش چندتا مشاورم رفته بود برای تخمین رتبش که همشون بهش گفته بودن رتبت زیر 1000 منطقه 2 میشه.اونم که خیالش خیلی از بابت کنکورش راحت شده بوده از اونجایی که خیلی دوست داشته اولین کسی که کارنامشو میبینه پدربزرگش باشه شماره هاشو میده به اونا که چک کنن رتبشو وقتی نتایج اعلام شد.شبی که رتبه ها میاد از خونه پدربزرگش بهش زنگ میزنن که رتبت اصلا شبیه اون چیزی نشده بود که حساب کرده بودی و رتبت شده 12000.بیچاره میگفت تا صب داشتم گریه میکردم جوری که همسایه واحد پایین فکر میکرد عزاداریم.
> صبح که میشه با باباش میرن تهران سازمان سنجش.میگفت خیلی شلوغ بوده خیلیا اعتراض داشتن.اکثرا هم از شهرهای کوچیک بودن.
> خلاصه حدودا یک هفته درگیر بوده.دفعه اول بهش گفته بودن گزینه هارو توی پاسخبرگت کمرنگ وارد کردی دستگاه تشخیص نداده.فرداش یکی دیگه بهش گفت پاسخبرگت کمرنگ بوده خودمون واست درستش کردیم هرچقدرم تلاش کرد پاسخبرگشو بهش نشون بدن فایده نداشت.خلاصه هرجوری بود پیچوندنش و الانم پشت کنکوره.
> به نظرم راست میگه چون هم درسش خوبه هم اینکه یکی از معلمای کنکورمون کاملا درجریان بوده و خیلی تلاش کرده بتونه کاری کنه که این خانم بتونه پاسخبرگشو ببینه ولی فایده نداشته.


بله درسته منم از این جریان ها یه چنتایی شنیدم...مایعه تأسفه!!
ولی من به شخصه دوست دارم یکی از این آدما باشم که اینجوری حقشون ضایع میشه....
به خدا میرم سازمان سنجش رو آتیش میزنم!همشون رو میارم زیر سؤال................ :Y (453):

----------


## simin11

> بله درسته منم از این جریان ها یه چنتایی شنیدم...مایعه تأسفه!!
> ولی من به شخصه دوست دارم یکی از این آدما باشم که اینجوری حقشون ضایع میشه....
> به خدا میرم سازمان سنجش رو آتیش میزنم!همشون رو میارم زیر سؤال................


البته از این اتفاقات خیلی کم پیش میاد.یه عده هم ممکنه دروغ بگن.
ولی اعتراض کردن هم بی فایدست.

----------

